# persian sarabi dog



## Poria

Hi it is sarsbi dog.they,re tail is difrent with kangal dog.


----------



## Poria

you can find them in red,black,gray and color of this puppy


----------



## stacey101

Oh wow! BIG and beautiful dogs!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Poria

beautiful gray puppy


----------



## Poria

we call sarabis like that matiki


----------



## Poria

red sarabi


----------



## stacey101

Poria said:


> red sarabi


Love the red! What are these guys bred to do?


----------



## Poria

they are sheep dogs or guard dogs you can keep them in apartment too but they need exersise


----------



## Abbylynn

They are beautiful! I favor the gray pup.  Are they yours?


----------



## Poria

Abbylynn said:


> They are beautiful! I favor the gray pup.  Are they yours?


no they,re my friend,s


----------



## Poria

long haired sarabi


----------



## 52266

Thank you a lot Poria for posting such pics.
This one here is the most amazing and impressive Iranian Mastiff I have seen so far.
I have been told from people living in Iran that these LGDs are used to protect livestock against all kinds of wild predators, as well as for hunting bears.

My "educated" guess would be that the iranian LGDs, especially the Ghahderijanis are older than the Tibet Mastiff, as civilization also did not start in Tibet or in general in the Himalayan region. Looking at this dog I see no "Sage Koochee" type at all. It looks like a dog that goes back to Aryan tribes "Khorasani people" and seems to be related with the old black Persian Mastiffs.
It reminds me a lot on working Spanish Mastiff aka Mastin Espanol, only that it has longer coat here in the pic. The latter would be no surprise as Spanish Mastiffs are related with the old Assyrian Mastiffs.

"The nomadic Iranians of the north western steppes, however, especially those settled in Europe, are extensively covered by the classical writers; they are also attested in a very large number of archaeological excavations in Eastern Europe; these Iranian peoples are known in the West as Cimmerians, Scythians, Sarmatians, Alans, and finally Ossets; it must be emphasised that all these names refer to the successive migratory waves of the same people, who probably called themselves by a name derived from the word Airya, as the Alans did, and the Ossets still do." Ossetians.com


This basic link of people and dogs is overshadowed by bits and pieces of dog history. What became known as the alaunt type has existed for thousands of years across Euro-Indoasia long before the Alans rose up. It is simply the time of written history that the Alans were of the largest normadic warrior tribe that the names Alaunt/Alano is derived from. The Indo-Germanic term reminds us that the Assyrian Mastiffs and the Alaunt type Germanic Mastiffs were infact one and the same. As far as the black color, we must remember it is not the same as black brindle, but obviously a lot of these dogs show "black brindle" (black with lighter gre stripes) still..."I have known several mastiffs brought from Spain, all of which have been jet black in color, one, a bitch, was brought over by some cattle dealers, with cattle, from the mountains of Spain." Wynn 1886


The big dog above and the pup here are basically the same typ of dog (the same "breed" or landrace) and they differ a lot from the usual afghani Sage Koochee! They have closer ties to some native dogs of caucasus than to Koochees.


The pup also seems to be black with a bit lighter stripes (black brindle). I love this Ghahderijani pup and its massive head and muzzle.

You can also see a lot resemblance with the Khorasani Dog, that also should not be confused with a Koochee!
 

Poria, do you often see such dogs in real working? That´s definitely cool!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

Wow another rare breed I can write down and learn about! Your friend's dogs are really cool looking! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## akbara

hi my friends, sarabi dog is the father the kangal and ghafghazi dogs. this dog not famuse but we now try showing this dog for all people in the world.


----------



## Adjecyca1

Beautiful dogs, i have never heard of this breed


----------



## akbara

Lemmik said:


> Thank you a lot Poria for posting such pics.
> This one here is the most amazing and impressive Iranian Mastiff I have seen so far.
> I have been told from people living in Iran that these LGDs are used to protect livestock against all kinds of wild predators, as well as for hunting bears.
> 
> My "educated" guess would be that the iranian LGDs, especially the Ghahderijanis are older than the Tibet Mastiff, as civilization also did not start in Tibet or in general in the Himalayan region. Looking at this dog I see no "Sage Koochee" type at all. It looks like a dog that goes back to Aryan tribes "Khorasani people" and seems to be related with the old black Persian Mastiffs.
> It reminds me a lot on working Spanish Mastiff aka Mastin Espanol, only that it has longer coat here in the pic. The latter would be no surprise as Spanish Mastiffs are related with the old Assyrian Mastiffs.
> 
> "The nomadic Iranians of the north western steppes, however, especially those settled in Europe, are extensively covered by the classical writers; they are also attested in a very large number of archaeological excavations in Eastern Europe; these Iranian peoples are known in the West as Cimmerians, Scythians, Sarmatians, Alans, and finally Ossets; it must be emphasised that all these names refer to the successive migratory waves of the same people, who probably called themselves by a name derived from the word Airya, as the Alans did, and the Ossets still do." Ossetians.com
> 
> 
> This basic link of people and dogs is overshadowed by bits and pieces of dog history. What became known as the alaunt type has existed for thousands of years across Euro-Indoasia long before the Alans rose up. It is simply the time of written history that the Alans were of the largest normadic warrior tribe that the names Alaunt/Alano is derived from. The Indo-Germanic term reminds us that the Assyrian Mastiffs and the Alaunt type Germanic Mastiffs were infact one and the same. As far as the black color, we must remember it is not the same as black brindle, but obviously a lot of these dogs show "black brindle" (black with lighter gre stripes) still..."I have known several mastiffs brought from Spain, all of which have been jet black in color, one, a bitch, was brought over by some cattle dealers, with cattle, from the mountains of Spain." Wynn 1886
> 
> 
> The big dog above and the pup here are basically the same typ of dog (the same "breed" or landrace) and they differ a lot from the usual afghani Sage Koochee! They have closer ties to some native dogs of caucasus than to Koochees.
> 
> 
> The pup also seems to be black with a bit lighter stripes (black brindle). I love this Ghahderijani pup and its massive head and muzzle.
> 
> You can also see a lot resemblance with the Khorasani Dog, that also should not be confused with a Koochee!
> 
> 
> Poria, do you often see such dogs in real working? That´s definitely cool!


this dogs have ghahderijani dog,not sarabi dog ,
this dogs in your images short than sarabi dog,
this dogs high betwen 60-80 cm but sarabi dog 75-95 cm and higher.


----------



## akbara

sarabi black dogs.hairly and hairless.


----------



## akbara

sarabi red dogs.hairly and hairless


----------

